# RIP Kendrick Childers



## coloclimber512 (Aug 29, 2009)

Kendrick Childers- Posted here on the Buzz as Kendrick. This kid was a good dude and I'm sad to read of his passing. I first met Kendrick when I started paddling back in 2010. I would show up to Chatfield and it seemed Kendrick would always be there practicing his rolling and bracing. He would go there all the time and just do the same workout. He was always quick to help out a newbie by recommending the EJ rolling and bracing video that he must have watched a hundred times. Kendrick was by far the most solid guy I know when it came to righting his kayak or pulling off some crazy brace. 

In 2011 Kendrick was starting to kayak harder runs and we were running Lower Clear all spring during the run off. He was getting pretty solid in his kayak during this time and for some reason put on about 15 minutes before dark and ran Rigo solo at 1300. He got his ass kicked and surfed a few times but made it through. I remember when he called me and let me know he had run it, and solo. Talking to him was kind of funny. If you knew Kendrick he spoke in a soft mono tone voice with little excitement. The guy scared himself shitless but when you heard him talking about running Rigo at 1300 and solo it was like it was no big deal. 

Kendrick also had a thing for gas mileage. He has his car all set up to be more aerodynamic. I ran Gore for the first time late 2011 with Kendrick. He had been down once before. I remember meeting Kendrick in Silverthhorne after driving up to Gore. He had beat me to te gas station there by about fifteen minutes. After speaking with him a bit he told me it took him two hours to get to Silverthorne from Denver, whichh is 1hrs drive. Come to find out his thing was to hyper drive and draft semis to get 80 mpg from Denver to silverthorne! We had a good run on Gore and I met Pizzle for the first time. 

Kendrick took 2012 season off from boating and was pursuing a lady friend. But I did get him out once in 2013 on an early season Bailey run. I'm gonna miss this guy and his dry sense of humor. Not many people out there offer you wine at 830am or order a guacamole burger and a milk after a days paddling at the Mexican place in Conifer. Sorry some health related issues took you at such a young age buddy. I look to paddle again with you sometime in the afterlife. RIP KChill


----------



## Chief Niwot (Oct 13, 2003)

I am very sorry to hear this. I got to paddle with Kendrick a few times when he was a beginner, here and there, and enjoyed his easy going attitude. Peace.


----------



## teleski1 (Nov 8, 2004)

So sad, Kendrick was a great person. It is not very often you meet someone like him.. I met Kendrick on the Lower Blue and could feel his love for the sport. He had a hundred questions about the Prijon Pure ... next time I saw him he was paddling a green Pure. We took him down the Fraser a few times and you could feel his love for kayaking.. So soft spoken, so nice. Paddle on Kendrick we will miss you. If anyone knows when his memorial is could you please post. Thanks Jason


----------



## Pizzle (Jun 26, 2007)

Sad to here of Kendricks passing. Paddled with him a bunch of times in 2011. He was definitely an interesting fellow, with unique ideas and opinions about the world. As mentioned by Josh he had this car, I think it was a Celica that was all tricked out for hyper miling with a little LED that read the MPGs. I once drove to Gore with him clocking about 45miles an hour up the pass towards Frisco. He would keep driving slower and slower till he would hit 40mpgs. 
After an eventful day of paddling Gore, followed by Kendrick drinking few pumpkin beers out a shoe. He would forget about that little LED reading his MPGs and drive like a banshee on the Gore Road, intentionally or uninterntionally fish tailing that little Celica around all the corners and giving everyone in his car one hell of a ride. 
If Kendrick was an OS he'd be Unix, clean lines bro!


----------



## RandyP (Mar 12, 2007)

I met Kendrick on a foxton run after he had just started kayaking. We had a very humorus talk about how he had paddled with this guy named BOB who was kinda showing him the ropes on a few runs. We decided during this conversation that there were 6 degreess of kayaking and they some how all connected back to Bob, at some point you have met or paddled with Bob. Kendrick really pushed himself on the water rest in Peace Kendrick you were a good guy to know!
RandyP


----------



## Melrose (Nov 2, 2005)

Sad news. I only met/paddled with Kendrick once. We did an early morning pre-work high water LCC run. He was interested in my biodiesel Benz, and we talked mpg as well. Solid dude, soft spoken yet fired up. coloclimber512's post made me smile as Kendrick _did_ offer me a beer at 8am. I drank it later that day after work and reflected on our high water run. RIP Kendrick, condolenses to family and friends.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

I apologize, I have no information on the memorial service for Kendrick at this time. I do not know his family or know how to get in touch with them, if I hear anything I will post here.

A time with Kendrick I'd like to share was our first time down lower narrows, Poudre river. neither of us had run it, Kendrick hadn't even seen it and anyone who knew me then knows how scared and overly excited i can be, so i did all the talking and Kendrick looked on and observed me in my state of panic.

We ran middle as a warm up, had a great time and got to lower. Lets scout this again, i said. One more look, you know, so we know where we are going.

Kendrick said to me, we will be alright. You know where you are going and I trust you.

but, I'm so scared, i said.

We cleaned it, nailed the boof, caught all the eddys needed to control the decent etc...

Kendrick was a calm guy, he was chill in any situation. He really wanted to be there, in all the rapids. I'd never seen anyone stay so calm in what looked like a scary situation. he'd always roll up, or give the coolest brace half way through a rapid. Just when you were putting your hand over your mouth thinking to yourself "oh boy, here we go" up popped Kendrick, cool as all get out. Catching the next eddy like it was no big deal.

Man, I learned a lot from Kendrick. I could see it in him, all the things I admired that I want to change in myself. He was such a kind person, always thinking of others. He had a very strong mentality in dealing with many things, life, whitewater, has to offer.

I will miss my friend, and remember him. I will ask for his guidance and ask for him to watch over me as I continue to paddle and test my skill. I will carry his mental strength forward and apply it as my own. I will live my life in rememberance of Kendrick and the people who have gone before me and remember the strong points they brought to me me so I can show others.

Thank you Kendrick for being the kind of person this world needs, I will see it to the end.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Here is a photograph of Kendrick on bailey.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I worked with Kendrick in addition to kayaking with him, he was such a gentle person with the most unique sense of humor I've ever witnessed. Words can't express what I feel inside, gonna miss you buddy.

I found out that a memorial will be held for him info below:

A small memorial will be held for Kendrick on Sunday, January 12, 2014 at 1pm at Ballard Family Mortuary, LLC. The address is 6700 Smith RD, Denver, CO 80207


----------



## GMan826 (Jan 2, 2014)

*In Memoriam*

A small memorial will be held for Kendrick on Sunday, January 12, 2014 at 1pm at Ballard Family Mortuary, LLC. The address is 6700 Smith RD, Denver, CO 80207.


----------



## jeannedancernow (Jan 3, 2014)

*Memorial Services for Kendrick Childers*

Kendrick and his brother Jacob were best friends with my son Chris Mathiowetz who also took his life in November , 2010. I feel as if I have now lost another son. Kendrick and Chris were definitely the computer geeks; I always knew where to find Chris. Only one musketeer left now. Memorial services for Kendrick will be held on Sunday, January 12, 2014 at 1pm at the Ballard Family Mortuary, 6700 Smith Road. Thank you for sharing all your memories of Kendrick; it makes me very sad to see another young life gone but I do know both Kendrick and Chris are at peace now and probably playing tons of computer games.


----------



## green.zorak (Jul 13, 2010)

Josh- Thank you for your post. Your depiction of Kendrick is wonderfully accurate and brought back a flood of good memories as I read through it. As different thoughts and memories have been swirling around in my head in all of the days since hearing the sad news, this particular line brought an instant smile to my face. 

"I'm gonna miss this guy and his dry sense of humor. Not many people out there offer you wine at 830am or order a guacamole burger and a milk after a days paddling at the Mexican place in Conifer."

Especially the part about milk. So many memories I hold in my mind at the moment involve Kendrick's unique affinity for a glass of milk. Kendrick and I started paddling at the same time and literally went to the lake for our first practice session at the same time. My first ever actual river run was paddling the Lower Blue with Bob, Kendrick and Alex. I can still picture sitting down to eat at the first hole in the wall Mexican Restaurant we found after getting off of the river. Kendrick, of course, ordering a tall glass of milk with his Mexican food. One of our favorite places to paddle as newbies together was the Pueblo Play Park as we thought it was a good place to "feel big water" compared to other learning environments. My husband, Kendrick and I spent countless weekends driving down to Pueblo together spending all day at the PP. Driving home that night trying to find a meal my husband and I always starving and craving a quick but filling meal while Kendrick always wanted milk, sometimes only milk. Other times he would eat, but milk was always the priority. So much so that it just became a routine that we ate at the Chili's because they were the only place guaranteed to be open late and serve milk.
We also enjoyed socializing with Kendrick outside of kayaking, he even came to our wedding reception. The running joke was always that Kendrick would be the easiest guest to please; we just needed to be sure to supply milk. 

Kendrick was also a stand up guy. I know that he often had his daughter on his mind and would always be trying to figure out how to see her more or give her more. He also looked forward to the day that he might be able to teach her to kayak. On a more token note, the day of my first river trip on the Lower Blue Kendrick was helping another friend of ours load boats into my truck. When the other friend broke the glass in one of my topper shell windows with the nose of a kayak. For the next 2 years straight, every time I saw Kendrick he apologized profusely and tried to pay for the window.

He will be missed very much.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

bobbuilds said:


> I apologize, I have no information on the memorial service for Kendrick at this time. I do not know his family or know how to get in touch with them, if I hear anything I will post here.
> 
> A time with Kendrick I'd like to share was our first time down lower narrows, Poudre river. neither of us had run it, Kendrick hadn't even seen it and anyone who knew me then knows how scared and overly excited i can be, so i did all the talking and Kendrick looked on and observed me in my state of panic.
> 
> ...



Very moving and inspiring. Kendrick sounded like a wonderful person. I'm sorry for your loss. Thanks for your story.

peace


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

The memorial for Kendrick was beautiful, so many people came to remember him and the stories shared were wonderful.

I was not able to speak at the service, not because I was not allowed, but because I could not hold myself together long enough to compose a sentence. Many people from the whitewater community along with coworkers and family shared remembrances of times spent with him, all wonderful and funny, that made us smile.

To the parents I would like to say how sorry I am for your loss, your son brought many great memories to the people of this community. He is greatly missed and was a big part of a loving community that shares a positive outlook and adventure to all who embrace it. 

"If there is magic on this planet, it is contained in water" Loren Eiseley


Well this is rather funny to me. I tryed to talk with Jacob, at the service. but I could barely get a few words out. I kept saying "there is no right or wrong" and then id have to pause, each time i tryed to start over and the priest or minister was right behind me or to my side waiting to hear what i was trying to say. all I kept saying was "there is no right or wrong" I can only imagine what was thought of me.

To Jacob his brother,

I wanted to say" There is no right or wrong in this world, there are only the actions we choose that shape us as people" Life does not give us easy choices, there is no cut and dry and no right way. We should try to be modest and live a life of happiness out of the joy we bring to others. Live life out of experience and let those moments build who you become, and in the end you will know who you are.

This world is not easy, and any more I am questioning the fairness. It has been made hard to see what is right in all the hoopla. People are changing and humanity has suffered. It can be corrected, but takes the effort and awareness of us all.

To Jeanne, a close family friend. 

I realize how hard this must be for you, after having lost your own son to suicide and now Kendrick the same way. Your last musketeer is still there, and has the oportunity to grow from this and know we love him. There are no words for your pain, and it was obvious to all how hurt you, and the family are by this.

I believe that suicide is another hidden subject in this world that needs to be made aware of. Suicide takes more lives than we are willing to admit, every day all across this country, from bullying to adult pressures to be like the jones's or just the stress life can imply, it causes people to weigh against others and compare who is better. I find too, that the people most put down by this are good people, people who needed to be stuck up for, or to learn to speak up. Some of the smartest people out there bite their tongue and hold their opinion only to let some ill informed goon spew garbage. It is one of the reasons we are here today.

Please help people, and ask, even if you think it will be weird later. Are you suicidal? what is bothering you, people love you. these problems are monetary or this too will soon be behind you.

This world is worth living in, to the end. Sure it does not make sense or seem right, especially in todays world, but it is we that make it up, and we can make it better, no matter what, there is ALWAYS someone who cares, loves you and willing to listen.

To all others, here in this forum and world.

I love you, I am here to do my best.


To the parents again, There was talk about spreading the ashes of Kendrick. I would love to help any way I can, my information is below.

Bob Deuso
bob builds 122 @ yahoo dot com
7 2 0 2 9 1 6 9 4 5 phone number

Also, there will be a memorial float for Kendrick this summer with his parents, family and friends on the Pumphouse section of the colorado river. the date has not been set, but information will be posted later this season.

My condolences to the family, Kendrick was such a light.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you Bob. Beautiful. My family, too, has been touched by suicide. Reach out to your loved ones... Love and light to you and all affected by this sadness.


----------



## jeannedancernow (Jan 3, 2014)

bobbuilds said:


> The memorial for Kendrick was beautiful, so many people came to remember him and the stories shared were wonderful.
> 
> I was not able to speak at the service, not because I was not allowed, but because I could not hold myself together long enough to compose a sentence. Many people from the whitewater community along with coworkers and family shared remembrances of times spent with him, all wonderful and funny, that made us smile.
> 
> ...


Bob,

Thank you from the bottom of my heart, Your words are beautiful and truly warm my heart!

Jeanne


----------



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

I only knew Kendrick for a few short months, but what instantly stood out were: he could take a beating in a kayak (and out of one) and still be ready to get right back in there without raising his voice or giving any other sign of overt excitement, and he loved and missed sorely his daughter. I'm so sorry that he won't be there for her later in life or be able to teach her to boat. Here's to you, Kendrick.

Bob, I'd love to join in on the memorial float this summer, so include me in the plans if you can.

Nikos


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I don't frequent the buzz like I used to and just read this. I boated with Kendrick a few times and took him through the boulder garden on Foxton his first time. Very sad to hear this news


----------



## Kendricks_Dad (May 29, 2014)

*Scattering Kendrick's Ashes*

Would any kayakers like to participate in scattering Kendrick's ashes in some of his favorite runs? I'm shooting for getting a trip organized in June 2014, if possible.


----------



## NWO Whiewater (Apr 27, 2011)

I never knew Kendrick, but what an awesome notion by his Dad

If I lived close by, I would love to offer any help/support. I'll offer my condolences and good luck instead

Remember the good times


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi Kendricks dad! I would LOVE to take my raft with frame out and help with this venture however I will be gone June 12-26th. 

I worked and kayaked with Kendrick and I still miss him terribly, if you can work around my schedule I would really, really love to take part in this.

I finally don't cry when we boat in places we used to kayak with Kendrick, but I'm still tearing up thinking about him now.


----------



## Kendricks_Dad (May 29, 2014)

*Scattering Kendrick's Ashes*

A memorial run and scattering of Kendrick's ashes is being planned for late June. bobbuilds has indicated that he would help organize it. Anyone who would like to participate, please post a reply.


----------



## Kendricks_Dad (May 29, 2014)

*Date set for Kendrick's memorial run?*

Based on Jensjustduckie's availability, let's set the date for the weekend of June 28 & 29. Any objection's?


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

That works for me John, thanks  Bobbuilds is my husband, I called him this morning and he is definitely in to help organize the trip.


----------



## bluesky (Sep 11, 2005)

Hi all, I'm booked to work every single weekend in June and then I'm gone all of July. Let me know when works for everyone else and I'll see what I can do to come with or help out.

Thanks!

Nikos


----------



## Kendricks_Dad (May 29, 2014)

*Kendricks memorial run*

OK. If some couldn't make it that Saturday and Sunday, I'll make myself and a portion of the ashes available Friday or even Monday. Please let me know if this helps, anyone.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

Kendricks_Dad said:


> OK. If some couldn't make it that Saturday and Sunday, I'll make myself and a portion of the ashes available Friday or even Monday. Please let me know if this helps, anyone.



I am willing to go at the end of June, and I realize we all might not be available for one reason or another.

I think John should pick a date and we can discuss what section of what river based on water flows for that time.

I dont expect high water to last everywhere for the next 30 days and the pumphouse section of the colorado river was our first choice to get non boating people on the water for a fun scenic day.

I am open to whatever works best for the family, I am sure of a great turn out for the days we gather.

Kendrick is in my heart, and on my mind when I paddle every rapid. I have never missed anyone so much, its interesting this thread came up, I mentioned him today.


----------



## Kendricks_Dad (May 29, 2014)

Bob said to me via email: "June 28&29 are great, I talked to some folks who say that water levels will be fine for those dates, so we can use The pumphouse section of the Colorado river as a place to meet. The river is tame, and scenic views abound, safe for any member of the family." 
So let's do this.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

There has been a memorial float thread started for Kendrick.

the dates are june 28 & 29

anyone who will be in attendance should post on the memorial thread.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/kendrick-childers-memorial-float-june-28-and-29-a-53393.html

thank you


----------

